# thinking of a move



## steveandjodie (Sep 20, 2008)

Does anyone know what its like to bring up a disabled child in Majorca, she has cerebral palsy and is at a mainstream school we would like as much info as poss if anyone has it,we really want a change in life and Majorca looks to be that change.
Also we have 3 other children so any info on the schools would be great.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steveandjodie said:


> Does anyone know what its like to bring up a disabled child in Majorca, she has cerebral palsy and is at a mainstream school we would like as much info as poss if anyone has it,we really want a change in life and Majorca looks to be that change.
> Also we have 3 other children so any info on the schools would be great.


Hi and welcome to the forum, I dont really know much about what its like to bring up a disabled child here, I guess its gonna be similar to how it is in England, although if she goes to a main stream, state school in Mallorca, its not gonna be easy for her contending with both the language problem AND her disability, 

I'm sorry I cant be of more help, I can say its a great place to bring up kids though

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Before setting off:- we had a similar sort of thread a while back. 

If you're expecting any sort of assistance/allowance - the Spanish SS seems NOT to be as generous. But if I were you I'd have a word also with the Consulate/Embassy as to how the schooling system officially deals with these situations. There are a few that are simply NOT ABLE to take on "special cases". 

State schools are assigned - depending where you live.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Before setting off:- we had a similar sort of thread a while back.
> 
> If you're expecting any sort of assistance/allowance - the Spanish SS seems NOT to be as generous. But if I were you I'd have a word also with the Consulate/Embassy as to how the schooling system officially deals with these situations. There are a few that are simply NOT ABLE to take on "special cases".
> 
> State schools are assigned - depending where you live.


I vaguely remember that other thread. didnt they discover that to receive any financial or social assistance they would have to be here for 5 years????

It depends how bad/problematic (for want of better words) your daughters cerebral palsy is. I know its one of those disabilties that varies in severity enormously. It maybe that its mild enough not to be a physical problem. So schooling as such wouldnt be a problem (no special requirements needed) - but mentally it maybe hard for her being surrounded by "foriegners" and being different?? In that case, I'm sure you'll talk to her about how she feels

jo


----------



## steveandjodie (Sep 20, 2008)

jojo said:


> I vaguely remember that other thread. didnt they discover that to receive any financial or social assistance they would have to be here for 5 years????
> 
> It depends how bad/problematic (for want of better words) your daughters cerebral palsy is. I know its one of those disabilties that varies in severity enormously. It maybe that its mild enough not to be a physical problem. So schooling as such wouldnt be a problem (no special requirements needed) - but mentally it maybe hard for her being surrounded by "foriegners" and being different?? In that case, I'm sure you'll talk to her about how she feels
> 
> jo


Thanks for the advice so far she has the physical side of cerebral palsy she understands everything a bit to much sometimes haha.

Jodie


----------



## steveandjodie (Sep 20, 2008)

I was just wondering about things like speech therapy and physio if that would be available for her? I guess i can fly back to the uk for her peadeatric appointments as they are only once a year.
I just want to get as much info as possible i've never done anything like this before its all new to me.


----------



## steveandjodie (Sep 20, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Before setting off:- we had a similar sort of thread a while back.
> 
> If you're expecting any sort of assistance/allowance - the Spanish SS seems NOT to be as generous. But if I were you I'd have a word also with the Consulate/Embassy as to how the schooling system officially deals with these situations. There are a few that are simply NOT ABLE to take on "special cases".
> 
> State schools are assigned - depending where you live.


Thanks for the advice Chris I will get onto it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steveandjodie said:


> I was just wondering about things like speech therapy and physio if that would be available for her? I guess i can fly back to the uk for her peadeatric appointments as they are only once a year.
> I just want to get as much info as possible i've never done anything like this before its all new to me.



I'm sure if it is available in Mallorca you'd have to pay for it - I guess it would be! The speech thing could be interesting - with the language difference!!?! Maybe ask your english speech and physios if they know what the deal is in Europe??

Jo


----------

